# TBG Banquet: Raffle Items and Prizes!



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2012)

What are you planning to bring?

Tomi and I got busy speaking to some vendors and folks last weekend in Clarkesville, and managed to line up some cool things.
First:
A 64" Long. 37# pull Beautiful Osage Selfbow made, and
Donated by Arvin Weaver. He and his wife Deb, are pretty famous in Texas. They even know Hatchett Dan...
Good people and the bow is really nice. Tomi made a brand new bow sock for it, and I made a new string.
Thank you to Arvin and Deb! 
Look at the tiller....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2012)

This fine Tomahawk was made, and donated by Tomi's friend; Clyde Gaskins.
Thank you Clyde!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 30, 2012)

BigJim and Barbara are coming to the Banquet and bringing good stuffs.

We have things on the way from 3Rivers Archery.
Thank you to Jonathan Karch.

Also, we have a bow on the way from TradTech Archery.
Thank you John Wert.

Now for the big news. We have 5 hunting and fishing trips,
and a Custom Made to order Flatwoods bow.
Each of these to be awarded at the Banquet.

Ya'll come, please!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 30, 2012)

This is gonna be fun, I got a few things I plan on bringing, just gotta look through my stuff and see what I got, probably some arrows.


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 30, 2012)

most likely will bring a grill set, ain't had time to make nothing, been too busy working.
Ken Purdy


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 30, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this event. Good folks gathering for a great cause!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 31, 2012)

I have some heavy aluminum arrow shafts (dozen), some handmade primitive arrows, some raw river cane for shafts, maybe some full turkey wing feathers, and perhaps another surprise or two...


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 31, 2012)

A large Knife, forged and assembled by Richard Thorn.
Bone Handle, the blade is thick and heavy.
Nice sheath.

Live Auction


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 31, 2012)

I am donating this Herters Recurve.
60" long, 47# & 28"
Bamboo Limb Veneers, Nice Big Riser (I cannot tell the type of wood)
This bow is in really good shape.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 31, 2012)

More fake (wooden) points.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 31, 2012)

Al33 said:


> More fake (wooden) points.



Wow; those are beautiful Al!


----------



## markland (Jul 31, 2012)

Ya'll make sure that somebody sends a donation request to Muzzy as well to get something, just address it to yvonne@muzzy.com  and make sure you specify something traditional for this event.   Thanks


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 1, 2012)

Those really are beautiful Al!!!

thanks Mark.......we'll get right on it!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Jeff if your interested, I would send down this 12" x 12" "Fred Bear Mirror" as a prize for the cause. Just a little sketch of old Fred that I transfered with the frosted paint, held in a rough cut cedar frame.( Very hard to take a good picture of a mirror without getting my mug in there!)

If interested, PM your info and I'll get it in the mail Monday when I return from camping.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Jeff if your interested, I would send down this 12" x 12" "Fred Bear Mirror" as a prize for the cause. Just a little sketch of old Fred that I transfered with the frosted paint, held in a rough cut cedar frame.( Very hard to take a good picture of a mirror without getting my mug in there!)
> 
> If interested, PM your info and I'll get it in the mail Monday when I return from camping.



That is very nice Dave, thank you!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 2, 2012)

Donations from Paul ReDavid from P& A Archery Supplies:

R& W Standing Bear Target
Muzzy Phantom Broadheads
Wensel Woodsman Elite Broadheads

Thank you Paul!

Also, Paul's wife is due to deliver thier son on the same weekend.
I am not sure whether Paul will have time to make the banquet.
Congratulations and all the best for Paul and his family, and prayers sent for a healthy and happy mom and baby!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 2, 2012)

six Beman ICS Bowhunters /wraps and fletched. 500 spine


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I told Jeff that Barbara and I would be at this banquet because it wasn't conflicting with a shoot, but I was wrong (I'm getting used to being wrong). 
We will be set up at the TBOF shoot and won't be able to make it. 

However, we will be there in spirit and as a gesture of our gratitude to TBG and there members, we would like to donate a made to order bow and one BigJim's bow quiver. 

I hate that we'll miss this again, but that'll leave more room for the rest of ya'll.
thanks for your support, BigJim


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> Well, I told Jeff that Barbara and I would be at this banquet because it wasn't conflicting with a shoot, but I was wrong (I'm getting used to being wrong).
> We will be set up at the TBOF shoot and won't be able to make it.
> 
> However, we will be there in spirit and as a gesture of our gratitude to TBG and there members, we would like to donate a made to order bow and one BigJim's bow quiver.
> ...



Hate that you cant be there Jim, but thanks so much for the awesome donation.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 6, 2012)

I was cleaning out my shop yesterday and found a brand new set of API climber chains still in the package that I bought and never used. I dont have an API climber anymore so I will be bringing these to the banquet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

I am SO proud to be able to show ya'll the little beauty of a neckknife that Scott Davidson aka Razor Blade donated for our raffel table!!! The handle is dyed camel bone, the blade is 1095 steel and it has a kydex sheath. It is VERY sharp ya'll!!!! My picture of Scott wasn't the clearest I've ever taken, SORRY!!!! HE musta moved!!!LOL!!! 
Once again Scott, Thank You so much from TBG!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

2nd donation from the Blast!!!

I got a chance to stop by and visit with my friends at the Rut~N~Strut booth!!! Tim Sandford aka Rut~N~Strut donated a turkey slate pot call and striker he made recently, for our raffel table! It is made from ambrosia maple and is 2 sided, the top is glass the underside is slate. I tried it out ya'll and I sure saw some turkeyyyyysss!!! rofl:just kidding ya'll!!) 
Thank You so much Tim, for your generous donation!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

OK....my 3rd item to show ya'll is really something!!!!! On another thread one of our fellow Woodys members offered to Muddyfoots to pencil draw something for the SGTP club to put on their raffel table. Well....YOU KNOW ME!!!!  I jumped in the creek ahead of Muddy!!!! I have been in contact with Chad Duncan aka droptine06 for several weeks. Sending him pictures, going over ideas for drawings......Folks this gentleman can DRAW!!! 
Anyway, I went by his work in Roswell today to pick up what he had ready for our raffel table! Here's Chad holding the framed drawings.....the pictures don't do them justice at all!!! There's a buck with a recurve bow and a Nicodemus made cane arrow lying across it. The second one is of a "bow tree" at last month's YOF shoot....If you shoot traditional you know what that is!!!  Chad even had them placed in barn wood frames for us!!!!
Thank You so much from TBG!!!!! (and me!!)


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, those drawings are very nice! Thank you Chad, and Tomi!


----------



## droptine06 (Aug 6, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Man, those drawings are very nice! Thank you Chad, and Tomi!



Thank you Jeff! And Tomi, it was great to meet you today! It was my pleasure and I hope someone will get some enjoyment out of them. Hope ya'll raise a good bit for the kids!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 7, 2012)

markland said:


> Ya'll make sure that somebody sends a donation request to Muzzy as well to get something, just address it to yvonne@muzzy.com  and make sure you specify something traditional for this event.   Thanks





TNGIRL said:


> Those really are beautiful Al!!!
> 
> thanks Mark.......we'll get right on it!!!!



Thank you both.
I received a big box of Muzzy goodies yesterday;
Broadheads, Hats, DVD's, Bowhunters Set Up, plus key chains, insulated drink cups.
Very cool!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 7, 2012)

BigJim Bow said:


> Well, I told Jeff that Barbara and I would be at this banquet because it wasn't conflicting with a shoot, but I was wrong (I'm getting used to being wrong).
> We will be set up at the TBOF shoot and won't be able to make it.
> 
> However, we will be there in spirit and as a gesture of our gratitude to TBG and there members, we would like to donate a made to order bow and one BigJim's bow quiver.
> ...



Wow Jim, that is outstanding; thank you both very much!
I am sorry you won't make it, but TBOF is a big deal. I wish I could be both places at once.

Thank you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2012)

I thought that arrow looked familiar.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 7, 2012)

Stuff so far: (ncluding, but not limited to...)

Bows:
Flatwoods Custom made to order Longbow
Big Jim made ot order Buffalo, or Thunderchild Longbow
Osage Selfbow form Arvin Weaver
Herters Recurve donated by Jeff H

Trips:
Hog, Striper or Predator from Jerry Russell
Bowfishing or Alligator from Jerry Russell
Big Catfish, Hybrids or Slab Crappie trip from Dennis Rice
Jug Fishing Trip from Roger B
Striper or Trout Trip from Dave Bureau

Tomahawk from Clyde Gaskins
Handmade Knife from Richard Thorn (Live Auction)
Carve Wooden Broadheads on Plaque from Al Chapman
Drawing of Fred Bear on Glass from Longbow Dave
Bear Target, Broadheads, Arrow Grinding jig from Paul Redavid
Beeman Carbon Arrows from Frank Wright
3Rivers Archery has sent broadheads, an armguard, book and a few suprises.
Primitive Arrows, Arrow Shafts, Turkey Feathers from Gene Bramblett
Forged Iron Cook Set from Ken Purdy
Neck Knife from Scott Davidson
Turley Pot Call from Tim Sanford
Framed Pencil Drawings from Chad Duncan
Muzzy Broadheads, DVD’s, Hats and more from Muzzy Products
Roberts Brothers Turkey Call and DVD's doanted by Tommy Roberts
Handmade back quiver from Archery Traditions, a GPS unit, a hang on stand, scent kit from Melvin Edwards
Pair of Handmade Bow Socks from Tomi
Dozen Big Knives from Jeff H
Bunch of stuff from the General Table


----------



## whossbows (Aug 7, 2012)

looks like a good day to be had


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 8, 2012)

I will be bringing a dozen goldtip 55/75 arrows that are fletched and some new climber chains for an API.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 9, 2012)

whossbows said:


> looks like a good day to be had



You coming down for it? I'll save you a seat...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 10, 2012)

Compliments of the Roberts Brothers...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2012)

Good job on that Gene.....Tommy said he'd come thru!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 10, 2012)

and it just keeps getting better......


----------



## RPM (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a good time last night with a *LOT* of great prizes.  
For the first time in a *L-O-N-G* time, I actually won a few things.  
One of which was an answered prayer. 
Tomi was getting ready to draw the ticket and I said to myself, "LORD, I'd like to get that."  
My attention drifted then it was brought back when Tomi called my #.  

Thanks, LORD and thanks to the Roberts Brothers!
Also, thanks to all those who made it posible.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2012)

RPM said:


> It was a good time last night with a *LOT* of great prizes.
> For the first time in a *L-O-N-G* time, I actually won a few things.
> One of which was an answered prayer.
> Tomi was getting ready to draw the ticket and I said to myself, "LORD, I'd like to get that."
> ...


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 13, 2012)

Hate I missed it.  

But the First Blood Award was a mighty fine piece of art that Muddy gave this morning...I'll tell ya, since Camero is expecting in Dec. and since we have been training kids on the last Sat. of every month time has flown by....Gosh, it's getting close to Horse Creek time.....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 13, 2012)

I missed it too. Sorry.  My travel schedule was intensified last week and I just couldn't make myself get on the road again this past weekend with 3 straight weeks of travel coming up. Next year though!


----------



## selfbowman (Aug 22, 2012)

You are welcome and I hope you were able to raise the monies you needed to raise. Always happy to help with good fund raisers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 22, 2012)

selfbowman said:


> You are welcome and I hope you were able to raise the monies you needed to raise. Always happy to help with good fund raisers.



HELLLLOOOOOO Arvin!!! please tell Deb, Tomi Varnell says "Hey!!!"



p.s. I WON your bow!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Aug 22, 2012)

Lucky Lucky Lucky


----------



## selfbowman (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes Hatchate Dan said he could not find enough money to get it away from you. Congrats on your new bow I hope it gives you many years of service.

Arvin


----------

